# looking for ND waterfowl hunting lodging, please help!



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

last year we hunted by Knox, ND. this yr we would like to the same, but we are having a hard time finding lodging that's reasonablly priced and avail. We are looking to come out to ND the 3rd or 4th wk in Oct. Any help, anyone, thank you!


----------



## leexrayshady (Aug 1, 2008)

who did you stay with last year?


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

jandp rental in devils lk, he moved in his pregant daughter though. it was $50 per wk per person for 8 nights


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Don't expect to find another deal like that. They may be out there but that seems pretty special.

I have stayed in a farm house near hurricane lake (same area) for $25/person per night and I thought that was great. I couldn't get ahold of him last year when I tried to do it again.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Try The Great American Inn in Devils Lake. Its a really nice place to stay bar and grill right there you really don' t need to go any where. Randy and Lisa Frost ( the owners) are GREAT people.

Hope this helps,
Duckjunky


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

we at least need a kitchette, so we can shot duck-eatem-shot ducks-eatem-shot ducks-eatem-ect.ect.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have access to a place that could be rented but it would have to be for more than a week. If I could tentatively rent it for a month to several groups maybe I'll open it up.

What days are you wanting to be in ND?

And any others who happen to read this are welcome too, just try to let me know when and how long.

The clubhouse is in Upham we might consider renting. Two bathrooms, shower, kitchen, pool table, bar etc....


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

the 4 of us and 3 dogs R looking for oct. 11-19 or Oct. 18th-26th. then i may B able to get 2 groups of 3-4 more guys i know that are lookn for a place to stay. one group the wk b4 us and the other group the following wk of which ever wk you have avail. for me. hopefully the 11-19 for us!
how much $. got any pics. what's included-pots, pans?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well if I do it it will be $25/day/person. We have never rented before and don't want to invest any money in it. So there is no kitchen stuff and you would have to bring air mattresses or sleep on one of the many couches in there. It's a 30x60ft cinder block building.

Upham doesn't have a cafe anymore and the bar is only open a couple days a week for a few hours in the evening. If it comes down to you have no where else we could probably work something out though. You should all go together and buy it, it's for sale for $12,000.00. Then you would have a place you could rent to others and get your hunts free.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

If you give me a free mount I will find a place for ya. I am assuming you do that sort of thing from your user name.


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

buckseye send me pic of the place inside and out. what r the taxes a yr, how big is the lot,when was it built? Email me those pics, please [email protected] thank u


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

booster find me a cheap decent place to stay by Knox, then we will talk about who's getting something 4 free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

taxidermist I'll get some pics as soon as I can, my firkin cam broke from lack of use. I'll send them as soon as I get some OK. The lot is huge the city uses it for snow removal area so they mow the grass for us, probably 150x150 or more. The building is a remodel we did about 10 years ago including a large addition (free cinder blocks). The older part is probably 40-50 years old but with cinder block it doesn't show. Taxes are low under $200/yr I think. I'll get the pics and exact numbers for the taxes and send them to you in the next few days.


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

buckseye-haven't recieved ur pics yet!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> taxidermist I'll get some pics as soon as I can, my firkin cam broke from lack of use. I'll send them as soon as I get some OK


Your not getting impatient, are you taxidermist?? :lol:


----------



## the taxidermist (Sep 7, 2007)

NO :******: , I will probally end up buying up half ur state, seen property is so cheap there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I cant see why you dont have anything yet? :huh:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Good luck. @ $750 to $800 an acre for ag and almost $350 to $400 for pasture. I'm sorry to hear you haven't found anything yet, guess you'll have to keep on looking.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I think this thread has about run its course boys.

Advice has been given. There isn't much more we can do for you.

locked.


----------

